# Packet 8 VOIP and sattelite receiver



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Have had Packet 8 since July. On my Dishnet receivers i could get a dial tone but could not dial dish i now can!! This is not supported by packet 8 yet so use at your own risk.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/rema...5620~mode=flat


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

BlackHitachi said:


> Have had Packet 8 since July. On my Dishnet receivers i could get a dial tone but could not dial dish i now can!! This is not supported by packet 8 yet so use at your own risk.
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/rema...5620~mode=flat


ok, i read the trend but i still don't understand it, and i have the same problem
any futher help please.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

In the packet8 support forums, they discuss that if you get the latest and greatest codec that it offers "mediocre" support for faxing and so forth. Apparently, none of the VOIP providers has bulletproof support for analog services like faxing and dial up, but the newer codecs give decent support, versus the older methods where you couldn't do any faxing and so forth.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

cobra2225 said:


> ok, i read the trend but i still don't understand it, and i have the same problem
> any futher help please.


 (WARNING) Use at your own risk. I know this works but just wanted to let you know to follow the direction.

First download this file sipbpg-0.14.27unl.ZI

Download it Unzip it. Go to the admin page of your adapter and load it up.

There's a lot of ways to get the IP address of your BPG510, but probably the easiest is to pick up the phone and dial 012-0003 . It will tell you the IP address and read back your phone number. Type in you ip address got firmware update. update your firmware with the file you unzipped. Rebooted your packet 8 adapter. Re type your ip address again.
Uncheck the box next to g.729 Change your codecs to first priority g.711u second g.711a and then third g.729 click save and reboot . Try to dial out you reciever.


----------

